
Colleges are turning students’ phones into surveillance machines - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/12/24/colleges-are-turning-students-phones-into-surveillance-machines-tracking-locations-hundreds-thousands/
======
Someone
FTA: _He declined to allow The Washington Post to photograph beacons in
classrooms, saying “currently students do not know what they look like.”_

I would guess he underestimates his students. Chances are the probability that
some students are gaming the system (e.g. by having multiple phones, one of
which they can borrow to a fellow student who _does_ attend) is way higher.

